# When they lost the lead



## GoShpt (Mar 13, 2013)

I have some good news, you will be able to see the UEFA Champions league game today at 3:45 PM (EST) at:

Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Arsenal vs Bayern Munchen Live Stream
Blackburn Rovers vs Millwall Live Stream
Millwall vs Blackburn Rovers Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Arsenal vs Bayern Munchen Live Stream
Blackburn Rovers vs Millwall Live Stream
Arsenal Vs Bayern Munchen Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal Live Stream
Arsenal vs Bayern Munchen Live Stream
Arsenal vs Bayern Munchen Live Stream
Arsenal vs Bayern Munchen Live Stream
Arsenal vs Bayern Munchen Live Stream
Arsenal vs Bayern Munchen Live Stream
Blackburn Rovers vs Millwall Live Stream
Blackburn Rovers vs Millwall Live Stream
Blackburn Rovers vs Millwall Live Stream
Blackburn Rovers vs Millwall Live Stream
Blackburn Rovers vs Millwall Live Stream
Bayern Munich vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munich vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munich vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munich vs Arsenal Live Stream
Bayern Munich vs Arsenal Live Stream


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry mate, soccer bores the krap out of me..


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

first post? I would not click those links.


----------

